# Alberni Valley Shawl Knit FREE



## nittineedles

Old Shale pattern uses approx 1000 m of fingering weight yarn (4 ply). The shawl in the second photo was knit using my handspun which was about DK weight (8 ply). I just kept knitting until I ran out of yarn. I'm thinking of trying it in lace weight (2 ply) next.

Best of all, it's FREE!

More details and a link to the pattern are here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alberni-valley-shawl


----------



## mopgenorth

wow! what gorgeous colors and I love the design! well done!


----------



## nittineedles

Thank you.


----------



## laurelarts

Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful design. I added the word "Free" to the title to attract more viewers


----------



## nittineedles

Thanks.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Beautiful shawl. Love the pattern. Just might try this one, even if I never wear it myself.


----------



## macnzacsmom

Very pretty. Thanks for posting


----------



## Normaedern

Lovely shawl and thank you for the link.


----------



## missmolly

Beautiful shawl :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Your handspun is GORGEOUS. Just to clarify, this is a half-circle, not a full circle, correct? 

Thank you for the free pattern!


----------



## nittineedles

Yes, it's a half circle. I like a curve instead of a point at the back.


----------



## belleflower

Amazing Colourwork!xx


----------



## knitwit42

Beautiful shawls.


----------



## patocenizo

Lovely and thanks for the free link!


----------



## chimama

wow!! beautiful work!! love the colors!!


----------



## johannecw

Gorgeous! Thanks for the pattern information.


----------



## patm

Thanks for the link and your shawl are beautiful!


----------



## Oldesttm

Wonderful! (Like the fact that it can be done til yarn runs out...always seems to be a handspun/knitting problem>)


----------



## knittingnanna19

This is a lovely shawl pattern but it is your colour choices that make it sensational. Thanks so much for the link. This is a definite download for me..


----------



## AdoraJean

mopgenorth said:


> wow! what gorgeous colors and I love the design! well done!


----------



## pierrette

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloomers

Lovely, thanks!


----------



## tat'sgran

Amazing..I am always in awe at the Kp'ers who manage to produce these stunning shawls.. something that is definitely NOT my forte..but I do love to see the talent knit into each item.. lovely job..xo


----------



## jberg

Good morning! This is the project that will be going to Alaska with me in two days. I am going to spend Easter with my daughter and her family, including our newest almost 2 month old grandson. I have been trying for days to find just the project to take for the plane rides and airport waits. I think I just found it! I have some nice Paton's lace weight yarn that will be used for this. Thanks so much. Hope to post it when I return.or some year thereafter. Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## vjh1530

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing all of your hard work!


----------



## Ronie

that is stunning.. and I love that its all knit! I don't mind purling but purling all those stitches in a row really messes with my wrist.. doc says to give it a rest..LOL this is perfect for a large project!


----------



## linda09

Lovely pattern and beautiful colours.


----------



## marimom

The "free" worked!!


----------



## nittineedles

jberg said:


> I have some nice Paton's lace weight yarn that will be used for this. Thanks so much. Hope to post it when I return.or some year thereafter.


I'd love to see it in lace weight. Don't forget to post the needle size you used and the finished measurements.


----------



## retirednelda

Great shawl, thanks for pointing it out, I have added it to my ever growing list of things I have to do


----------



## Montana Gramma

Beautiful!


----------



## Briegeen

Both beautiful, no.1 is my favourite. Thanks for sharing


----------



## vonnienz11

Beautiful


----------



## cspaen34

BEAUTIFUL! Thank you so much for gifting your lovely work to us.


----------



## Ctown Nana

Beautiful shawls!! Thanks so much for the link and inspiration!!


----------



## Linuxgirl

Beautiful work. Congratulations and thank you for sharing.


----------



## janettamargo

Great looking shawl! I can't wait to knit it! 
THANK YOU!


----------



## sramkin

Beautiful - both the pattern and the colours you used.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joycie48

Just beautiful!


----------



## lorraine 55

It is lovely, thanks for the pattern!


----------



## cabbagehome

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## raelkcol

Beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing your design.


----------



## nannee

I love this ... Another shawl on my have to make list.


----------



## kimmyz

Very pretty. Those colors are gorgeous, and I love the edging. Yes, I can see this in lace weight.


----------



## Browniemom

Thank you for sharing. Your shawls are lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl

very pretty and thank you


----------



## nittineedles

Someone just pointed out that my copyright notice states you may not sell the item you made from my pattern. That is incorrect. You can sell anything you make from any of my patterns. What you may not sell is copies of my pattern nor can you share or give away for free copies of my patterns. This applies to patterns you purchase AND patterns that are free.

Please don't discuss your thoughts or opinions on copyright laws in this thread.


----------

